
Is a Serial-Killer Gang Murdering Young Men Across the U.S.? - Jerry2
https://www.thedailybeast.com/is-a-serial-killer-gang-murdering-young-men-across-the-us
======
pbarnes_1
No.

~~~
jim_bailie
Agreed.

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
>They also have a host of detractors, from the FBI—which looked at the deaths
in 2008 and concluded the vast majority appeared to be accidental drownings—to
the Center for Homicide Research—which looked at 40 of the cases and concluded
the same—to the various police departments and medical examiners that handled
each case and steadfastly refuse to change their conclusions.

This whole article sets of my conspiracy theory alarm. So you have a bunch of
young men who are being murdered across multiple cities and multiple
professionals at multiple levels of government are completely blind to it? And
what is the payoff. It's not like these are drug related murders where there
is a lot of money at stake? This article just doesn't add up for me.

~~~
fatnoah
"Facts" like this really set off the BS-alarm:

>It was a good distance away, about 10 miles, but the investigators have
discovered that the smiley-face graffiti usually appears on the first man-made
structure visible from where a body is found

EDIT: Want to add that I'm not disputing that there may have been foul play,
just that there's some nationwide conspiracy involved.

------
brador
Similar drowned young men cases in Europe recently.

------
jim_bailie
If you're really interested in peeling back the layers of these stories,
you're going to have to watch and read all the material published by David
Paulides. Type "Missing 411" in your favorite search engine and watch him on
the Youtube.

He is a long-time LEO and his books are incredibly well researched. They're
not on Amazon and only available on his website.

Let me just say that this is some VERY strange sh%$t!

~~~
imhelpingu
For anyone curious, David Paulides has been shilling his book on the internet
in the grossest imaginable ways for at least a few years now. There are
threads banned on 4chan's /x/ board because they're part of this spam. 4chan.

If the guy sincerely felt these alleged "conspiracies" were so significant, he
wouldn't do everything in his power to restrict access to the information and
then sell it like an infomercial.

~~~
jim_bailie
His books aren't cheap and I'm thinking he makes his living and supports his
research from their sale.

I'm also thinking you have not read any of his books and really have nothing
to say about his research or the circumstances of all the missing people that
he is reporting on.

~~~
imhelpingu
Yeah, I also haven't read The Secret to learn the Law of Attraction or how
important it is, but I can still identify an obnoxious and dishonest marketing
campaign when I see it, and it's still an indicator of how seriously I should
regard his "research" to the extent he's claiming some public benefit.

~~~
jim_bailie
I've not seen any indication of any "obnoxious and dishonest marketing
campaign" on his part. All I know is that in his books he presents what I feel
is very credible research and offers no conclusions.

The missing persons cases he examines are truly remarkable. I don't expect to
persuade you of this, but I am responding to you for the possible benefit of
anyone else who may be reading these remarks.

~~~
imhelpingu
And I'll also inform anyone else who may be reading that a simple google
search will reveal the guy is a profit-motivated wacko with no credibility who
sells paperbacks for 80 dollars.

